# Octave Mandolin



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Octave Mandolin build #1( Making the print)*

Following up on my previous blog post.. In this short time lapse video I'm sharing the process I went through to make the print for this Octave Mandolin Build. Have a look here!


----------



## ChristineMonte (12 mo ago)

Gbluee said:


> *Octave Mandolin build #1( Making the print)*
> 
> Following up on my previous blog post.. In this short time lapse video I'm sharing the process I went through to make the print for this Octave Mandolin Build. Have a look here!


Lumber jokes are implemented for the manners and all methods for the funds. The values of the essay writing service are open for the reforms. The lumber joke is planted for the swift manners for the triple and its branch for the gamers.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Making the mold*

This post is to keep you in the loop on my process in making the octave mandolin. I've link a video of the process…


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Bending the sides*

This is a follow up video on the last one where I was building the mold for this instrument. In this video i'm bending the sides…










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APFf3BoQ2E0!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/odbliy5.jpg!


----------



## Serradura (Jan 29, 2013)

Gbluee said:


> *Bending the sides*
> 
> This is a follow up video on the last one where I was building the mold for this instrument. In this video i'm bending the sides…
> 
> ...


And I thought I did a lot of sanding by hand… You make the bending look so easy, and as I know now it is.. when you practice a bit, the sides are not to thin and not to thick, and have a talent to work with patience! (not one of my best characteristics) Thanks for sharing!﻿


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Gbluee said:


> *Bending the sides*
> 
> This is a follow up video on the last one where I was building the mold for this instrument. In this video i'm bending the sides…
> 
> ...


Nice work, Tony. Is your octave mandolin going to have a sound hole, or only F-holes? I'm thinking no sound hole. I like your setup to make the mold and bend the sides. This ain't your first rodeo, eh?


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

Gbluee said:


> *Bending the sides*
> 
> This is a follow up video on the last one where I was building the mold for this instrument. In this video i'm bending the sides…
> 
> ...


The OM will only have F-holes, you are right I've build a few instruments… Thanks for your comments


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Making the Rim*

Latest update on my Octave Mandolin build, In this part I'm Making the Rim. I will leave a link to the video…

Here:


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*How to carve an Archtop Soundboard*

Following up on the current build… This next part is the carving process of the soundboard.









Link to view the video:


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Gbluee said:


> *How to carve an Archtop Soundboard*
> 
> Following up on the current build… This next part is the carving process of the soundboard.
> 
> ...


Really enjoyed watching that. Thanks! Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

Gbluee said:


> *How to carve an Archtop Soundboard*
> 
> Following up on the current build… This next part is the carving process of the soundboard.
> 
> ...


Working on it, should be up in the next week or so.. thanks for your comment!


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Tone bars, Apertures, and glue up*

This is the latest video in the build of the Octave Mandolin. In this segment I'm gluing the freshly made soundboard to the quilted Maple rim. Adding the tone bars and cutting out the Apertures.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Gbluee said:


> *Tone bars, Apertures, and glue up*
> 
> This is the latest video in the build of the Octave Mandolin. In this segment I'm gluing the freshly made soundboard to the quilted Maple rim. Adding the tone bars and cutting out the Apertures.


Tony-You have a real gift for teaching. I like the way you explained about the bass and treble tone bars. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of this build.


----------



## hnau (Nov 30, 2016)

Gbluee said:


> *Tone bars, Apertures, and glue up*
> 
> This is the latest video in the build of the Octave Mandolin. In this segment I'm gluing the freshly made soundboard to the quilted Maple rim. Adding the tone bars and cutting out the Apertures.


----------



## bhuvi (Dec 1, 2016)

Gbluee said:


> *Tone bars, Apertures, and glue up*
> 
> This is the latest video in the build of the Octave Mandolin. In this segment I'm gluing the freshly made soundboard to the quilted Maple rim. Adding the tone bars and cutting out the Apertures.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Tap Tuning the Soundboard tone bars*

This video is a tutorial on how I use Peterson strobe tuner to tune the tone bars on the Octave Mandolin i'm building.


----------



## hnau (Nov 30, 2016)

Gbluee said:


> *Tap Tuning the Soundboard tone bars*
> 
> This video is a tutorial on how I use Peterson strobe tuner to tune the tone bars on the Octave Mandolin i'm building.


----------



## bhuvi (Dec 1, 2016)

Gbluee said:


> *Tap Tuning the Soundboard tone bars*
> 
> This video is a tutorial on how I use Peterson strobe tuner to tune the tone bars on the Octave Mandolin i'm building.


----------



## AnneBrown (May 1, 2020)

Gbluee said:


> *Tap Tuning the Soundboard tone bars*
> 
> This video is a tutorial on how I use Peterson strobe tuner to tune the tone bars on the Octave Mandolin i'm building.


Tom has posted new post for the lumber joke for the citizens. All the changes of the llumberjoke and https://www.bestessays.com/ is entailed for the mid of the stances for humans. This post is rigorous for the width and comments for the team.


----------



## heravinluca (7 mo ago)

Gbluee said:


> *Tap Tuning the Soundboard tone bars*
> 
> This video is a tutorial on how I use Peterson strobe tuner to tune the tone bars on the Octave Mandolin i'm building.


Thank you for sharing how to make Gramil. 1v1 battle is a shooting game that helps you improve your skills after many battles


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Making the Backboard*

I took a bit of time off over the holiday period but for all of you who were following the Octave Mandolin build… Here is the latest part.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Tuning the Backboard of the Octave Mandolin*

After a bit of a pause I finally was able to get back to this build… It feels really good!
Watch the video…


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Gbluee said:


> *Tuning the Backboard of the Octave Mandolin*
> 
> After a bit of a pause I finally was able to get back to this build… It feels really good!
> Watch the video…


I enjoyed watching ur video…. Then I watched you make the 2×4 Ukulele. I loved it. I seriously killed some times on your videos LOL
You are very talented. Id love to see a video on how you do the inlay work on the headstock and fingerboards.


----------



## normanwolf (4 mo ago)

Gbluee said:


> *Tuning the Backboard of the Octave Mandolin*
> 
> After a bit of a pause I finally was able to get back to this build… It feels really good!
> Watch the video…


The results we make always bring excitement and motivation for us to continue in the future. All will be the beginning of the next successes Elastic man.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Octave Mandolin Backboard glue up*

The Octave mandolin is taking shape and this video will take you through the steps needed to glue up the freshly completed Backboard.


----------



## msd55 (Jun 28, 2017)

Gbluee said:


> *Octave Mandolin Backboard glue up*
> 
> The Octave mandolin is taking shape and this video will take you through the steps needed to glue up the freshly completed Backboard.


Very cool. I like the clamps. Simple and effective.


----------



## clarkleblanc (4 mo ago)

Gbluee said:


> *Octave Mandolin Backboard glue up*
> 
> The Octave mandolin is taking shape and this video will take you through the steps needed to glue up the freshly completed Backboard.


Great. There's no denying they're perfect. Simple but very effective lolbeans


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Installing Ebony Binding*

It as been awhile since I added a video in this build, The fact is that I just move to a new house/shop and had to setup shop before getting back to it…


----------



## Serradura (Jan 29, 2013)

Gbluee said:


> *Installing Ebony Binding*
> 
> It as been awhile since I added a video in this build, The fact is that I just move to a new house/shop and had to setup shop before getting back to it…


Just watched the video, just impressed!


----------



## tijundonghua60 (4 mo ago)

Gbluee said:


> *Installing Ebony Binding*
> 
> It as been awhile since I added a video in this build, The fact is that I just move to a new house/shop and had to setup shop before getting back to it…


WOW! Looks like it's almost done. What color would you give it? Classic wood color? Madalin Stunt Cars.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Making the neck for the octave mandolin*

Following up with the Octave mandolin updates.. In this latest video I'm takind a AAA grade quilted maple neck blank and cutting it and shaping it to a neck.


----------



## lopezmason (4 mo ago)

Gbluee said:


> *Making the neck for the octave mandolin*
> 
> Following up with the Octave mandolin updates.. In this latest video I'm takind a AAA grade quilted maple neck blank and cutting it and shaping it to a neck.


I watched your clip. Your assistive devices come in handy. The blades are very sharp. Work becomes easier with them we become what we behold.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Hand cut Mother of Pearl inlay*

Here is the latest part of the custom Octave mandolin build. In this Video I'm hand cutting custom MoP from blanks to then inlay them into a Ebony Veneer on the Peg Head.










Check out the video..


----------



## Serradura (Jan 29, 2013)

Gbluee said:


> *Hand cut Mother of Pearl inlay*
> 
> Here is the latest part of the custom Octave mandolin build. In this Video I'm hand cutting custom MoP from blanks to then inlay them into a Ebony Veneer on the Peg Head.
> 
> ...


I watched this video with respect! I would need to buy new reading glasses first for even seeing what would be going on. Having the talent to work with such precision, beating a CNC or laser engraver with just a saw and a dremel… wow!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gbluee said:


> *Hand cut Mother of Pearl inlay*
> 
> Here is the latest part of the custom Octave mandolin build. In this Video I'm hand cutting custom MoP from blanks to then inlay them into a Ebony Veneer on the Peg Head.
> 
> ...


Excellent video. Have you considered using a classical marquetry approach to create the inlaid design? Just a thought.
Jim


----------



## Harol (Mar 2, 2020)

Gbluee said:


> *Hand cut Mother of Pearl inlay*
> 
> Here is the latest part of the custom Octave mandolin build. In this Video I'm hand cutting custom MoP from blanks to then inlay them into a Ebony Veneer on the Peg Head.
> 
> ...


Nice blog post. Google Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Gbluee said:


> *Hand cut Mother of Pearl inlay*
> 
> Here is the latest part of the custom Octave mandolin build. In this Video I'm hand cutting custom MoP from blanks to then inlay them into a Ebony Veneer on the Peg Head.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!
Thanks for the step by step video. I watched it today and plan on using the same technique soon. 
Great video and the mandolin is looking fantastic.
Jon


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*How to make a Dovetail neck joint by hand*

My build series on the Octave Mandolin build has a new video featuring a hand cut dovetail neck joint.

here is a link to see it: Check it out!


----------



## Serradura (Jan 29, 2013)

Gbluee said:


> *How to make a Dovetail neck joint by hand*
> 
> My build series on the Octave Mandolin build has a new video featuring a hand cut dovetail neck joint.
> 
> here is a link to see it: Check it out!


Great as always. I have one question though. Do you have a backup plan? I can't imagine how devastating it would be when making the tiniest mistake on one of the dovetail parts (for instance if it would be to lose) I know it's all about being very careful and working slowly towards the right fit but nevertheless… I think I would be scared to put a saw in that body you had so much work on!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Gbluee said:


> *How to make a Dovetail neck joint by hand*
> 
> My build series on the Octave Mandolin build has a new video featuring a hand cut dovetail neck joint.
> 
> here is a link to see it: Check it out!


Nice accurate work, great craftsmanship exhibited in this video.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Making the Octave Mandoli Ebony Fretboard*

For those of you who follow the Octave Mandolin build, This is the latest video in the playlist… Check it out!!!


----------



## Serradura (Jan 29, 2013)

Gbluee said:


> *Making the Octave Mandoli Ebony Fretboard*
> 
> For those of you who follow the Octave Mandolin build, This is the latest video in the playlist… Check it out!!!


This series shows the potential of you as a teacher. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Strings are on the custom Octave Mandolin*

For all of you following my custom Octave Mandolin build you'll be happy to know that I put the strings on it in this video.. check it out!!!


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Voicing the air chamber*

Latest video of the Octave mandolin Build is available… Check it out!!!


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*French Polishing the Octave Mandolin*

Follow up video in the custom Octave Mandolin build. entering the finishing stages and applied the French polish in the video. Check it Out!!!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Gbluee said:


> *French Polishing the Octave Mandolin*
> 
> Follow up video in the custom Octave Mandolin build. entering the finishing stages and applied the French polish in the video. Check it Out!!!


Coming along very well. Can't wait for the "finished" product.
Bill


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*French Polishing the Octave Mandolin (Spiriting Off)*

This is the follow up video about the French polish that was applied on the Octave mandolin. In this video I'm talking about the spiriting off of the finish.


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

Gbluee said:


> *French Polishing the Octave Mandolin (Spiriting Off)*
> 
> This is the follow up video about the French polish that was applied on the Octave mandolin. In this video I'm talking about the spiriting off of the finish.


What you do takes some extreme patience!


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Custom Octave Mandolin *

This project was commissioned and was quite the undertaking. My customer wanted a Octave Mandolin with a archtop and flat backboard. Since there was no blueprints to make such an instrument I had to do research, compile information and sketch my own drawing to even start the project. This build stretch over a year and a bit and was just completed.
The wood used in this project is AAA quilted Maple back sides and neck, Engelmann AAA Spruce top, ebony fretboard, binding, and peghead veneer. Mahogany Kerf linning, Mother of pearl inlay.
let me know what you think of the Octave Mandolin..
I also made a detailed video series and the last video is a summary of them all. I'll leave a link here for you to check!

VIDEO LINK


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Gbluee said:


> *Custom Octave Mandolin *
> 
> This project was commissioned and was quite the undertaking. My customer wanted a Octave Mandolin with a archtop and flat backboard. Since there was no blueprints to make such an instrument I had to do research, compile information and sketch my own drawing to even start the project. This build stretch over a year and a bit and was just completed.
> The wood used in this project is AAA quilted Maple back sides and neck, Engelmann AAA Spruce top, ebony fretboard, binding, and peghead veneer. Mahogany Kerf linning, Mother of pearl inlay.
> ...


Very interesting video and build. Beautiful instrument.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

*Octave Mandolin prints*

So, I was asked many times during the Octave Mandolin build if the prints were or if they would be available. They are now!


----------

